# Ibew position on prescribed medication



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know if they specifically test for 'buprenorphine' but the last several years I worked after spinal surgery I was taking Roxiset continually and had no problems with the local.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure some 3 guys will pipe in.

In general, if a contractor is doing medium sized or bigger, or if they are doing any DOT, or similar type work, they will have a drug plan where testing is randomly done, and the rules on medication require something similar to what is quoted below:



> What medications disqualify a CMV driver?
> 
> PreviousNext
> A driver cannot take a controlled substance or prescription medication without a prescription from a licensed practitioner.
> ...


(which is from here: https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/faq/what-medications-disqualify-cmv-driver )

which basically says, if a doctor says you can work under the legally prescribed medication you are ok, with exceptions. the more hazardous the work, the tighter the rules. At least, that's how it worked when we did DOT work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't know if they specifically test for 'buprenorphine' but the last several years I worked after spinal surgery I was taking Roxiset continually and had no problems with the local.


The test comes back for extra screening. Its gets sent to another lab. They check if you have a prescription. If you do, you are clear. 

Its really best to kick that if you can.


----------



## Wireguy57 (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks guys .. Yeah i seem to get the same answers everywhere. As long as i am legally prescribed and have proof i should be okay. I will follow up with this when i am scheduled for the test i still haven't gotten a date yet. Thanks again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> The test comes back for extra screening. Its gets sent to another lab. They check if you have a prescription. If you do, you are clear.
> 
> Its really best to kick that if you can.


Oh I stopped cold turkey in 2009 (from 90 pills a week), not that they still weren't the cause of kidney failure that almost took me out in 2014.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a substantial accomplishment.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's my experience that as long as a doctor prescribed it, you're ok.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> It's my experience that as long as a doctor prescribed it, you're ok.


Until the long term side affects kick in. There is always a side affect, some do not rear their ugly head for years. 

Best to try to get weened off meds IF YOU CAN.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> That is a substantial accomplishment.


Thank you, but those that know the real me would tell you freely that my picture should be in a dictionary under the listing for stubborn. I got a call from a doc one morning and told me that the quarterly kidney and liver function test results said my kidney function was diminished and he wanted me to come in to change my script for a different medication. I flushed what I had left and never went in for the change over. I took over the counter Aleve and Tylenol for a couple weeks and worked through it. Have never taken any pain meds since. They gave me a script for some on discharge from the hospital after my bypass and it's still in the folder, never filled. That stuff can kill you so I have no interest.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Until the long term side affects kick in. There is always a side affect, some do not rear their ugly head for years.
> 
> Best to try to get weened off meds IF YOU CAN.


Couldn't agree more. The docs aren't taking it themselves so many could careless what it is doing to your body.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As an aside , your employer might be fine with you working on prescription drugs , but the bros in blue are well on their way legislating you'll receive a *diwi* driving to and fro your job 

It the backlash of MaryJane decriminalization , were _driving under the influence of drugs _ encompasses _any_ drug, legal or not.....

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> As an aside , your employer might be fine with you working on prescription drugs , but the bros in blue are well on their way legislating you'll receive a *diwi* driving to and fro your job
> 
> It the backlash of MaryJane decriminalization , were _driving under the influence of drugs _ encompasses _any_ drug, legal or not.....
> 
> ~CS~


Some of the worst problems around here are with herion addicts that started out on legally prescribed pain meds. Driving in any way distracted be it booze, illegal drugs, legal drugs, cell phones or just a dumb ass driver all can result in death


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> It's my experience that as long as a doctor prescribed it, you're ok.


Only if used according to the stipulations of the prescription.

Most narcotic prescriptions say not to use when operating something or doing something dangerous.

This was an issue in my local around a decade ago. The refinery and other large jobs would not allow anyone in if they were on prescription opiates. The men got mad and said they would sue. The local brought in the legal team who determined that if their doctors would sign off on them climbing up and working off of 12' ladders and doing all the other work we do on the job, that they would proceed to fight the refineries rule.

Not a single member was able to get a doctor to say that they should be doing our job on the medication, so it ended there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Like Hack said. You are welcome to use your prescriptions med but, If they have a warning about operating machinery, you have to respect that.


----------



## Tre (Nov 17, 2021)

Wireguy57 said:


> Hi im hoping some of the local 3 guys see this post but really anybodys input may be helpful to me. I dont want this turning into a debate like some other posts have but heres my question...
> I am non union, ive been in the field for 10 years but just recently decided i wanted to become ibew... I got the attention of a company who said they would hire me but i would have to go through the union hall before they could do anything so i did that, i just went for my interview/ test and i did very well. The next step for me is a hands on test and then a drug test. Here is my problem: a few years back i had some trouble wiTh prescription painkillers. I got hurt in a car accident and the doctor overprescribed me pills and I got hooked. I tried getting off them a few Times but i failed. An addiction doctor recommended i tried Suboxone maintance which i did and it has worked wonders for me i am now 3 1/2 years clean. I still take the Suboxone as i am legally prescribed. It does not affect my job performance, i never call out sick, i never turn down overtime, and i do great work. So now i am a little worried about this drug test. Can anyone tell me if the local in NYC even tests for Suboxone ( buprenorphine ) and if they do would i be cleared being that i have a legal prescription? Any feedback would help me out thanks in advance guys..





Wireguy57 said:


> thanks guys .. Yeah i seem to get the same answers everywhere. As long as i am legally prescribed and have proof i should be okay. I will follow up with this when i am scheduled for the test i still haven't gotten a date yet. Thanks again.


What was the outcome if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

When it comes to medical and my employer I want the information to be in two different galaxies. I used to work for a company that gave us hearing and eye tests, on company time. We always passed the min requirements. Then came the masks. Granted the masks were primary for particles but in mining there is a lot of very tiny particles and will pass a N95 mask. Besides changing the procedure just a bit got humans out of the area where the masks were required. They tried to force me into taking their test. I refused. They threatened my job and I signed the paper work to quit. No new hiring at that time. I got my Dr to write a letter stating this mask was not acceptable for me due to respiratory problems. Scuba or or other compressed air was. HR screamed like a stuck pig. I ended up winning, the company ended up realizing that they did not need to spend the money because they could get humans out of the area with just a couple of changes. Never understood why the exhaust fans were not reversed every 4 hours like P&H said to. Yep a switch on the dash, auto and the machine would do it all by itself. Our machine switches were in the OFF position.
My issue was with dust/dirt, and not having our eyes covered. Anyone that knows about your eye surfaces they can and do accept stuff from the air freely. Almost as free as your lungs. 
Dirt and not covering the eyes, all because of money. And not that much of a difference. The next step was for solvents that were used.

My feeling is once they have your medical information they like an octopus just keep acquiring your information until they can create a process or procedure to get rid of you and people like you. The laws that are in place to protect you and your privacy are there because industry has walked over the line and hurt people.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> It's my experience that as long as a doctor prescribed it, you're ok.


As long as it is not prohibited by Federal law.
That's the catch to the Mary Jane "prescriptions".
Just because the State has decriminalized it doesn't mean an employer has to accept it.

I remember back when they first started testing union hands at the South Texas Nuclear Project in the 80's.
Talk about the screaming "it's unconditional".
I guess the union has changed it's stance.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I got busted once for gun residue on my hands before work once. Dove season was in full swing and I went out and shot some 50 or so rounds before work. Cleaned and iced the breasts and went to work. Gun was under the back seat locked and not on company property. For some reason we all got tested that morning. Management had a fit, they looked for weeks for a reason to fire us. I kept saying we are in Arizona, and hunting is legal. Only got tested once after that, some birdy called us the night before and told us what was going to happen.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Every time I was drug tested, I filled out a form to declare what medicines I was taking. If those meds were legally prescribed, how can they hold it against you?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Easy by giving them a record you are releasing your HIPPA rights. Today the drugs are legal tomorrow they are not. OOPS your on a list, name address and social number. I took mood enhancers once during the time I was waiting for my father to pass. I was told by my doctor to never reveal that I was taking anything. He gave me samples so there was no record of the drug. I ran out the morning of the funeral. Have never taken them again. La La land was a good thing while I worked my way through the issues his death caused me.

I reject any logic that my employer needs my medical background.

Your union is OVERSTEPPING its bounds and invading your priviacy. I would almost bet that they do not keep the information under lock and key. Would they give that information out to a third party if requested?
I have been asked to fill out medicine forms and have always declined. The worst that happened was in Vegas and they made me consent to a piss test every morning. Working on the then Aladdin Tower.
Once in a refinery in California they got all bothered about it. We had to take a 40 hour site safety class then get tested before we could go to work. Got to the end and I refused to furnish my medical information. They had to retreat and regroup. I sat through the class, passed the test with flying colors and then they had a problem. There was nothing in the paperwork or contract that stated this would be a requirement. There was the next year. 22 people walked out with me. They had to cancel the shutdown.


----------



## kazzak (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello to youse,
I am a retired NYC worker, electrician FDNY.
Before retiring, I was in a LOD accident and had some spinal damage. Took pain killers, prescribed by doctors. Permitted.
After retiring took prevailing wage job on DoD property and had to take a urine test before hiring, Federal gov rules.
Lastly, I became a MMP patient and went for electrician position in NYC Transit and was refused for THC in urine. I made appeals with ID card and doctor's prescription for joining MMP. DENIED.
IMHO, it varies with conditions, such as I drive a CDL class B. DOT says I cannot, even if my MD says yes.
Hope it helps.


----------



## kazzak (Sep 2, 2010)

Wireguy57 said:


> Hi im hoping some of the local 3 guys see this post but really anybodys input may be helpful to me. I dont want this turning into a debate like some other posts have but heres my question...
> I am non union, ive been in the field for 10 years but just recently decided i wanted to become ibew... I got the attention of a company who said they would hire me but i would have to go through the union hall before they could do anything so i did that, i just went for my interview/ test and i did very well. The next step for me is a hands on test and then a drug test. Here is my problem: a few years back i had some trouble wiTh prescription painkillers. I got hurt in a car accident and the doctor overprescribed me pills and I got hooked. I tried getting off them a few Times but i failed. An addiction doctor recommended i tried Suboxone maintance which i did and it has worked wonders for me i am now 3 1/2 years clean. I still take the Suboxone as i am legally prescribed. It does not affect my job performance, i never call out sick, i never turn down overtime, and i do great work. So now i am a little worried about this drug test. Can anyone tell me if the local in NYC even tests for Suboxone ( buprenorphine ) and if they do would i be cleared being that i have a legal prescription? Any feedback would help me out thanks in advance guys..


Hello to youse,
I am a retired NYC worker, electrician FDNY.
Before retiring, I was in a LOD accident and had some spinal damage. Took pain killers, prescribed by doctors. Permitted.
After retiring took prevailing wage job on DoD property and had to take a urine test before hiring, Federal gov rules.
Lastly, I became a MMP patient and went for electrician position in NYC Transit and was refused for THC in urine. I made appeals with ID card and doctor's prescription for joining MMP. DENIED.
IMHO, it varies with conditions, such as I drive a CDL class B. DOT says I cannot, even if my MD says yes.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

Wireguy57 said:


> Hi im hoping some of the local 3 guys see this post but really anybodys input may be helpful to me. I dont want this turning into a debate like some other posts have but heres my question...
> I am non union, ive been in the field for 10 years but just recently decided i wanted to become ibew... I got the attention of a company who said they would hire me but i would have to go through the union hall before they could do anything so i did that, i just went for my interview/ test and i did very well. The next step for me is a hands on test and then a drug test. Here is my problem: a few years back i had some trouble wiTh prescription painkillers. I got hurt in a car accident and the doctor overprescribed me pills and I got hooked. I tried getting off them a few Times but i failed. An addiction doctor recommended i tried Suboxone maintance which i did and it has worked wonders for me i am now 3 1/2 years clean. I still take the Suboxone as i am legally prescribed. It does not affect my job performance, i never call out sick, i never turn down overtime, and i do great work. So now i am a little worried about this drug test. Can anyone tell me if the local in NYC even tests for Suboxone ( buprenorphine ) and if they do would i be cleared being that i have a legal prescription? Any feedback would help me out thanks in advance guys..


You have a problem with drugs or alcohol... Welcome to the IBEW!!!!!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Arsenal FC said:


> You have a problem with drugs or alcohol... Welcome to the IBEW!!!!!


Way to represent brother


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Best to inquire with YOUR local, just like everything else. It varies.

I have a boilermaker friend (union) who is on medication for ADHD which has a tendency to show a positive for meth on urine tests. Because he has a prescription for the drug, he gets exempted and is still allowed to work.


----------

